# Freezing chicken



## Dina (Apr 2, 2008)

There's probably a question out there but couldn't find the answer to it.  Just need to know how long can chicken stay frozen before it goes bad.  I have a February 15 expiration date on some chicken breasts that have been frozen since.  Would it be okay to cook it or should I toss it?  Thanks.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 2, 2008)

They are fine.

I use mine up to 6 months, and some people go longer.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 2, 2008)

Agree with Jenny.  The expiration date only applies to stuff that isn't frozen.  Frozen food stays fresh for a very long time, but it may lose some quality.


----------



## Dina (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks.  It's already cooking in the pot with chicken broth, Italian dressing, white wine and bbq sauce.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes.  Isn't that a "use or freeze by" date anyway?


----------

